# BOGOTA DC



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great city!


----------



## santotam (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi there, here i bring some more pics for you all to see, hope you like them!















































































www.bogota.gov.co

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

Greetings


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Santotam, your photos are wonderful


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Bogota really lives up to its nickname: "2600 meters closer to the stars" That one pic which shows the density of the northern quarters is simply breathtaking!!! Good find!!


----------



## santotam (Jun 2, 2005)

*More Bogota pics:*







































































www.bogota.gov.co

+








Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Diboto said:


> Here are more pictures of Bogota, thanks to everyone who helped finding these pictures.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> ...




*Thanks Dibotto..a great Work...

Colombia: the surprise of Latin America!!!!*


----------



## map10 (Dec 21, 2004)

:eek2: wow great pics good thread paisanos colombianos 


























:eek2:


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice views from Monserrate mountain, 600 meters above the city. This mountain has a total height of 3120 (around 10,000 ft) meters above sea level, and during clear sunny days you can look to the west and see the snow peaks of central Colombia, some 120 Km or so in a straight line from Bogota.


----------



## santotam (Jun 2, 2005)

This thread rocks! Excellent all pics in every page. And no Bogotá is not as unsafe as most people think.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Bogota kicks asses!!!

Together with Santiago, they're the best capital cities in South America.

Bravo! I love Bogota and Colombia


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

Bogotá is amazing city !!!!

I love it ...

America Latina Rox


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Bogota kicks asses!!!
> 
> Together with Santiago, they're the best capital cities in South America.
> 
> Bravo! I love Bogota and Colombia


Each one of these has a different style, but both are nice cities. Latin America is an amazing region, because of its variety of peoples, landscapes, weathers, cultures, etc...


----------



## Champagnesupernova (Oct 28, 2005)

Been there also in 1994, very nice city , nice people and delicious food. Outside of Bogota the landscape is amazing , i took a ride in the back of an open truck to Cali over "la linea" and it was one of the most memorable journeys in my life.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful city :yes:


----------



## Camus (Oct 28, 2005)

wow! Colombia is really a great country!!

nice pics!!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Camus said:


> wow! Colombia is really a great country!!
> 
> nice pics!!


Thank you for your comments. And Bogota is only one of the best places to visit in the country. Colombia is a relatively large nation, with a lot of variety going on. 

Later on, I will add a few more pictures of Bogota city.


----------



## NWside (Oct 1, 2003)

Every time I visit I'm always more and more impressed by the improvements Bogota is making on it's infrastructure. The "Trans Milenio" was a great way for the government to subsidize Bogota's transportation network, and from what I saw first hand it's a success! On my last visit they were working on La 30 to extend it all the way to Soacha, or so it seemed... Keep this thread going.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

*Barrios La Candelaria y Egipto* 











*Centro Internacional, Barrio Teusaquillo* 











*Centro Financiero de la Avenida Chile, Barrio Quinta Camacho* 











*Barrio El Retiro* 











*Barrio El Lago* 











*Barrio Chapinero* 











*Centro Internacional* 











*Barrio Banderas* 











*Barrio Santa Bárbara Occidental* 











*Catedral Primada* 











*Festival de Verano* 











*Barrio La Candelaria* 











*Barrio Teusaquillo* 











*Barrio La Salle* 











*Vista desde La Calera* 











*Vista desde La Cumbrera* 











*Plaza de Toros Santamaria* 











*Plaza Bolivar* 











*Barrio Egipto* 











*Barrio El Refugio* 











*Centro Internacional* 
































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

^ Thank you Don Pacho for the scanned pictures form your book. Those are new to this thread I guess.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Diboto said:


> ^ Thank you Don Pacho for the scanned pictures form your book. Those are new to this thread I guess.


Yes, those are pictures from the book _Bogota Viva_
I will post more pics later on

:cheers:


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Bogota: "Atenas Suramericana"

I love it.....Bogota....and all Colombia!!!! my country forever!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Let's continue with more pictures. I found these recently taken ones on a local website:

Downtown Bogota:





San Francisco church, in the background, Avianca Tower in downtown.


French architecture:



TransMilenio bus system:





Unicentro Shopping Mall:





Salitre Plaza Shopping Mall:


Old train station building:



Bogota's main Cathedral:



Downtown at street level:



Public libraries:







Jorge Eliecer Gaitán theatre:



68th Avenue and 63rd street:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

the older part looks really beautiful


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Impressive !!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

It looks... quaint.


----------



## Jordi (Jul 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures!!!

I love Bogota

:cheers:


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Bogota....Lo mejor!!!!


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

_
*Bogotá from the air…*_ 
_*from Monserrate hill*_























































































































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## expatADAM (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ah memories........*

Thanks zid,

I was in Bogota about 10 years ago. Your photo's brought back very good memories for me! Thanks again!!


----------



## Juanca1379 (May 13, 2006)

i don't have a word to express this bautiful and amazing city!


----------



## colpe (Nov 22, 2005)

wow! best thread ever of my city. i didn't recognize it at the beginning of this thread. pretty impressive. :eek2:


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, nice to remember this thread!!! The great news is that our downtown Bogotá is coming back with new and interesting office and residential projects once again.

 :cheers:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

ME ENCANTA BOGOTÁ ....


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for these beautiful pictures. I love the look of this city and hope to visit someday.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool! I like Bogota's weather also.


----------



## Stradivari9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Impressive! I've been reading about Bogota's architecture for the last two weeks, and these pictures simply took my breath away! Besides these pictures, I've seen many other fabulous pictures of Bogota. A city to have into account next time I travel to South America!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I love Bogota.
It is just an amazing city.
Thanks zid for the pics.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful city


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

VERY GOOD PICS!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Pacho said:


> _
> *Bogotá from the air…*_
> _*from Monserrate hill*_
> 
> ...


Although I generally prefer Europe with its architectural heritage, going by these photos Bogota looks a very nice place and with an excellent climate must be a better place to live than in many North American cities Hope to see more photos in the future.


----------

